# Emergency department coding



## jb1016 (Jul 27, 2017)

Having difficulty finding experienced Emergency Department coders with their certification, (CPC or CCS-P) who are familiar with all aspects; i.e. technical/professional E/M, procedural and drug administrations (infusion/hydration).

If anyone has a solution, please share!


----------



## melandglenn (Jul 27, 2017)

*No More Difficulty with ED's....Problem Solver !*

Greetings,

I am the solution.  So, let me introduce myself to you. *I have a RHIT, CPC certifications along with 12 plus years of experience coding Emergency Department professional and facility - I am proficient at coding I&I's, E&M leveling, CPT procedures and diagnosis (ICD10)*. In addition to coding other Pro Fee E&M levels (E&M inpatient, outpatient, clinic, observations, discharges, etc), Recurring accounts and other specialties. I have also worked OCE/CCI edits for several hospitals, I am very familiar with LCD's, NCD's, CPT unbundling, modifiers, etc. I have also acquired the Certificate of ICD-10-CM Proficiency from AAPC.  Please feel free to contact me via email feasterfamily2002@yahoo.com or cell phone 904.651.9218. Thanks for all considerations! 

Thanks again,
Melvina Washington MBA, RHIT, CPC


----------



## Samantha1974 (Aug 3, 2017)

*ED Coding*

I've been working as an ED coding tech for a couple of years now. I would be more than happy to send you my resume. 

Hope to hear from you,
Samantha Cooley, CPC-A
samanthalcooley@gmail.com










jb1016 said:


> Having difficulty finding experienced Emergency Department coders with their certification, (CPC or CCS-P) who are familiar with all aspects; i.e. technical/professional E/M, procedural and drug administrations (infusion/hydration).
> 
> If anyone has a solution, please share!


----------



## Mbrill0003 (Aug 11, 2017)

** years experience in ER coding and Billing*

I have 8 years experience of ER  Medical billing and coding, DO you have any job openings?

Thanks Michelle
Michelle_lynn36@yahoo.com


----------

